# Identify this pest



## epiech (Feb 22, 2010)

Can someone please help me identify this pest growing on my plants! I thought it may be algae but was told that it might be some sort of parasitic plant. Any thoughts?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Hard to tell from the pic but it looks like black beard algae.


----------



## epiech (Feb 22, 2010)

I wish I could get a better pic of it but my camera is old.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Its some sort of algae for sure though. Hair algae maybe? Spray it with excel with a syringe.*


----------

